# Outdoor grow journal - Start to Finish



## forestgreen (May 31, 2008)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking for a long while, but finally decided to register and start my grow journal. I would like to contribute to the many other great journals out there that have a simple beginning and end with information helpful to other new growers. I'm hoping mine ends with a successful grow!

I am a noob to growing marijuana, but have been reading this forum for the past month non-stop. I can't seem to get enough info! I also enjoy vegetable gardening from time to time.

Lets talk about the grow...

*Germination:* I have germinated and sprouted three bag seeds. A word of caution about germinating in paper towels: make sure the tap root hasn't embedded itself in the fiber of the paper towel. I accidentally snapped the end of the root and killed one. I would have had four sprouts! 







*Medium:* a mixure of natural, rich compost from a nearby private forest, perlite, and vermiculite. The soil naturally has a favorable ph, so I dont have to worry too much there. I decided to add the perlite and vermiculite to better aerate the soil. I am using the same mixture in pots while they are young so when I transplant them to the forest, they will have an easier transition with less shock.

*Site:* I have scouted a nearby forest that is privately owned by a community. The forest is rather thick and small, so there are no hikers, hunters, or deer. I do worry though about kids who sometimes (rarely) wander out there to play. 

Within the woods, there are patches where the trees have thinned out and lots of sun shines through. I would estimate the plot receives about 5 hours minimum of direct Florida sunlight, and much more indirect. I plan to grow the plants in pots for a period of 2-4 weeks at my house where they will receive a full day's direct sunlight everyday before being transplanted to the forest. I will post pictures of the site soon!

*Nutes:* I placed a small amount of starter fertilizer in the soil at the time of planting in the pots. I know... shouldn't have done it. Its best to wait until the plant tells you it needs food. Lesson learned, and plants are doing OK. Starting in three to four weeks I will be feeding with Jack's Classic Plant Food from J.R. Peters. The website is great. You can locate vendors by zip code. I will use the All Purpose fert for vegging and the Blooming Formula for flowering. 

____________

*Phase two*

I am considering these first three sprouts my practice plants. Within a few weeks I will be receiving 10 Afghan seeds which are brilliant indicas for outdoor growing and very resistant to disease. Several sites have ranked this strain within the top 5 outdoor strains. I purchased the seeds from this reputable site. The price was fantastic and every order is shipped with an additional 5 free seeds! Hopefully, the month lag between grows (bagseed and Afghans) will allow me to make most of my mistakes on the bagseed strain. 

__________

This concludes my first post. I dont plan on this being a daily diary of events. I plan to post about once a week or possibly more frequently if I am having grow problems. In that case, I would love your comments and suggestions. For that matter, *I would love your comments and suggestions* regardless! I am well read, but need help as any newbie would. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 1, 2008)

So, I said I would try not to post everyday, but I do have a couple updates. Early this morning I put all three of my babies on a cement surface where they would receive tons of sunlight. Unfortunately, when I checked on them in the afternoon, the hot cement had virtually fried two of them. I quickly relocated them to a better area and flushed the soil with lots of water (they were very dry). The other sprout however looks surprisingly healthy and thriving. I hear these early strong ones are often times males. Is this true?

Meanwhile, I located an even better area of the forest for these guys later in life which is much more secluded. The soil is similar, but very clayish. I'll have to add lots of vermiculite and perlite. Any other suggestions on how I should work this soil?

Here's one last predicament... I am soon receiving those 10 Afghan seeds and 5 other random ones from www.marijuana-seeds.nl. I will have about a 15' by 8' plot in the forest. How many plants should I germinate? How many do you think I could grow in that amount of space?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 1, 2008)

Just checking your grow for the first time. I often wished I lived near the woods where I could quietly put a few plants. The only things I would worry about is animals and bugs getting in there. Nothing you can do about the bugs outside of pesticide but is it possible to setup some kind of barrier with dead logs or something? Deer and rabbits will eat your plants for sure. 



forestgreen said:


> The other sprout however looks surprisingly healthy and thriving. I hear these early strong ones are often times males. Is this true?


One of my plants was savagely mangled by one of my dogs but came back to be my strongest plant. I feared it was male but it was a girl. These are the plants you want to make clones from.  So I don't think being healthy and tall is a strictly male trait.



forestgreen said:


> Meanwhile, I located an even better area of the forest for these guys later in life which is much more secluded. The soil is similar, but very clayish. I'll have to add lots of vermiculite and perlite. Any other suggestions on how I should work this soil?


I think sand has good drainage if you're covering a large area. You'll probably want to stay in the coarse sand-fine gravel range of consistency.



forestgreen said:


> Here's one last predicament... I am soon receiving those 10 Afghan seeds and 5 other random ones from www.marijuana-seeds.nl. I will have about a 15' by 8' plot in the forest. How many plants should I germinate? How many do you think I could grow in that amount of space?


I've grown eight four foot tall plants in a 3' x 5' space so I would say you can fit all of them.


So hope that helps. Again, I've never grown outdoors but the basic needs of the plants don't change. Good Luck!!!


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Mared Juwan. I'll look into sand for that clay soil. I guess I'll just plan on germinating all my seeds when they arrive. When they are ready to transplant to the forest I'll just space them as much as I can.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 3, 2008)

*Day 6 *of bagseed grow

Today I had to pull two of my plants. They were very sickly and yellow, and were not improving. I came across a site that listed diseases and saw a picture that matched perfectly. I figured it was better to just be rid of them. My strong plant however is still very strong and beautiful! Her picture is listed below. Here's to hoping she's a girl! 

Still waiting on my 10 Afghan seeds.

I cleared out my plot in the forest yesterday and it is really looking ideal. This area of the woods is a real pain in the ass to get to which is a great sign. I'm just a little worried because according to google maps, the plot is only about 250-300 feet away from the nearest house. Again, the forest is dense, and no one will ever wander out there, but what happens when My 10 Afghans start to bud? Will I have an odor problem on my hands?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

Whoa, I've had plants on death's door come back to be good. I'd wait as long as possible before killing them if it happens again. As far as your smell issue, I think you'll be fine as long as no one sees you walking back there. There are a lot of things in nature that smell like weed. All the time when I'm driving or walking through the woods I swear I can smell weed but it's a skunk or a different kind of plant. I think you should be okay.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 3, 2008)

sweet sprout, a monster awaits


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Whoa, I've had plants on death's door come back to be good. I'd wait as long as possible before killing them if it happens again.


Yeah, if these were the Afghans and not just bagseed, I may have waited longer. The two bad ones were just rotten looking though, and they were that way for several days (since birth... I guess). Both root systems were very underdeveloped. Seeing as I am using the same medium and variables as the healthy one, I figured they must be diseased gonners.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 4, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Yeah, if these were the Afghans and not just bagseed, I may have waited longer. The two bad ones were just rotten looking though, and they were that way for several days (since birth... I guess). Both root systems were very underdeveloped. Seeing as I am using the same medium and variables as the healthy one, I figured they must be diseased gonners.


Right on. I keep forgetting you're growing outside. It's not such a big deal to scrap a bagseed plant. Us indoor peeps have to invest a lot more electricity and nutrients and additives so the plants are a bigger loss when they must die. You have the upper hand there. And your remaining sprout is looking good.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Day 10* of bagseed grow

My remaining sprout is looking a little stressed with some spots on the leaves and a general yellowish tint. It sits in full sunlight, all day long (which I believe to be good), but also endures lots of afternoon wind off the lake (the plant is on my dock). The wind has recently caused one of the blade tips to break. Here are all the reasons I can think for the stress...

1. Too much hot sun
2. Too much wind
3. Insects that have been spotted around the plant 
4. Insecticide that was lightly sprayed on the leaves yesterday.
5. Fertilizer that I put in the soil at time of planting

Please help me with some advice as to how I can make this girl happy again! 

My Afghan seeds have still not arrived after 9 days, so I'm expecting them anytime now. I kinda dont mind waiting though. Its giving me time to screw up this plant before I screw up the others. I did however pick up a trainwreck seed from an eighth I picked up last night. I have it germinating in a paper towel now.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Clearing the plot*

Here is my plot in the woods and a shot of the treeline directly above to show the exposure to the sun. I started turning the soil today and it is dark black and completely FULL of worms. I will soon be mixing in some peat moss to loosen the soil a bit (decided on peat moss instead of vermiculite). When do you think my plants will be able to make it on their own? How old do they typically have to be to give them the best chances?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 7, 2008)

I was hoping some more outdoor growers would start to follow your thread but I'll try to help. I've never seen those yellow spots like you have which means I can't tell what it is for sure but I can rule things out from your list of possible causes. It is definitely not too much light or too much wind. Your leaves are flat, not curling up so it not ph problems. It does not look like any nutrient burn I have ever seen. Also, at least the insects us indoor growers get tend to eat away at the leaf, leaving holes or depressions. Looks like yours are still smooth, but hard to tell from pics. My bet would be the insecticide. Was it the gentle kind, like for tomato plants?


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 7, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> *Clearing the plot*
> 
> Here is my plot in the woods and a shot of the treeline directly above to show the exposure to the sun. I started turning the soil today and it is dark black and completely FULL of worms. I will soon be mixing in some peat moss to loosen the soil a bit (decided on peat moss instead of vermiculite). When do you think my plants will be able to make it on their own? How old do they typically have to be to give them the best chances?


Are you prepping your soil with any nutrients? I prepare my dirt with an organic mix 3 months prior to planting so the soil will be nice and decomposed. Check out my journal for info on my soil preperation.

I wait until mine are about 2-3 weeks old and the roots are bursting out of the starter pots. Once they are in their final home they take a week or so to establish a better root base.

I wouldnt stress about the yellowing too much unless it gets worse. You might could try giving her a shot of fish emulsion. High Nitrogen and doesnt burn. Great for young plants! Mix a cap full with a gallon of water and use it on your next watering.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 7, 2008)

OH AND...


Dont use nasty insecticide!!! Go get you some Diatomacious Earth (spelling??) at the store. Its an organic powder that is made of crushed up sea shells. Microscopic death spikes that kill every bug that crawls across it


----------



## herbtoker (Jun 7, 2008)

good luck with the grow man! ill be watching


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Mared! I used a garden/veggie safe insecticide. I posted in another forum on this site and was told it was probably the sunlight. It is freaking scortching hot out here, and I think this baby is starting to feel it. I'm going to move her into my pool enclosure out of so much direct sunlight and see how she does.



huffy420 said:


> I wouldnt stress about the yellowing too much unless it gets worse. You might could try giving her a shot of fish emulsion. High Nitrogen and doesnt burn. Great for young plants! Mix a cap full with a gallon of water and use it on your next watering.
> Just my 2 cents


Sounds like good advice. I'm going to go look for some of that! Maybe Lowes has some. 

Good to have you following along herbtoker!


----------



## bizarre kush (Jun 8, 2008)

where is the finnish ?


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 8, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> I used a garden/veggie safe insecticide. I posted in another forum on this site and was told it was probably the sunlight. It is freaking scortching hot out here, and I think this baby is starting to feel it. I'm going to move her into my pool enclosure out of so much direct sunlight and see how she does.


Sound like a good idea. 

I just noticed you live in Florida... we probably have similar weather then(Arkansas). Blistering sun, high humidity?? I suggest using some water crystals in the hole when you transplant. They retain moisture and keep the soil damp longer so you wont have to water every day when it gets into the 100's. They are a life saver for me as we tend to go though a drought around August here.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 8, 2008)

huffy420 said:


> Sound like a good idea.
> 
> I just noticed you live in Florida... we probably have similar weather then(Arkansas). Blistering sun, high humidity?? I suggest using some water crystals in the hole when you transplant. They retain moisture and keep the soil damp longer so you wont have to water every day when it gets into the 100's. They are a life saver for me as we tend to go though a drought around August here.


Its a tough call. Our summers have been very unpredictable lately. It is "supposed" to rain every other day. The past couple summers have been very dry though. You never know when that heavy rain will start coming back.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 8, 2008)

*Afghan seeds have arrived!* 

I also received 5 free Mazar X Afghan. Never heard of Mazar. Anyhow, I am very happy with the speed of shipment. 10 days isn't too bad. Props to www.marijuana-seeds.nl.

I started germinating 5 of the Afghans yesterday. I started by placing them in a shot glass of water for about 6 hours. Once all of them dropped to the bottom, I transfered them to some wet paper towels. Looks like 4/5 have cracked so far in less than 24 hours. The tap roots are still tiny, but I might go ahead and put them in the soil. 

My bagseed plant is on day 11 and is looking a little better after taking her out of the direct sun. She still got a few hours of direct light, but it wasn't as intense under the screen. I'm going to throw in some organic, non-burning nitrogen pellets and see how she takes em.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 8, 2008)

Getting new seeds is always really exciting. I would strongly recommend letting those tap roots get at least 1 cm long. I tracked it closely with my grow. The ones with longer tap roots sprouted and grew quicker. Keep em in those towels until they are ready. peace


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 11, 2008)

*Day 14* of bagseed grow

After moving her out of the direct sunlight and flushing the soil, I still cannot be sure exactly what was causing the stress. The new growths look much better while the older leaves are continuing to deteriorate. I really think its fertilizer burn. I've learned to never mix a fertilizer in the soil when these guys are still babies. 













*Day 1* of Afghan grow

I have good news. 5/5 seeds germinated and sprouted. I used a peat moss and soil mix with added perlite. Then I placed the seed, tap root down, about a quarter inch into the soil and lightly covered with peat moss. It took about two days to fully sprout all five seedlings. 

I'm currently experimenting with my water for these guys. I found some organic, non-burning nitrogen pellets and let them soak in some water. After the water turned a yellowish tint, I began using that nitrogen water diluted with some fresh water. I've been spraying them about twice a day to keep the soil from drying out. Hopefully I'm not repeating my fertilizer mistake, but I think this should be gentle enough (Im only using pure water on my big girl).


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 12, 2008)

*Update*

My bagseed plant is looking much better, but those lower leaves (as seen in the pics above) are looking even worse. Brown and drying. Should I snip those leaves off or will it fuck it up at this age? I figured it might help the new growth.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 13, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> *Update*
> 
> My bagseed plant is looking much better, but those lower leaves (as seen in the pics above) are looking even worse. Brown and drying. Should I snip those leaves off or will it fuck it up at this age? I figured it might help the new growth.


All those leaves with white spots on them will eventually die so don't get too attached to them. I cut off sick leaves when there is no green left on them whatsoever. Any green means it still has chlorophyll and is still producing energy for the plant. Just wait until they're completely dead and brown to remove them.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 13, 2008)

Great, thanks. That's kinda what I figured. I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2008)

those plants are too young for insecticide and fertilizers....relax and keep watering no more nutes or insecticide until it developes more....there is nutes in soil to last a young plant a long time and use seashells like that one dude said or a lemonjuice/rotten eggs organic spray good luck


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 13, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> those plants are too young for insecticide and fertilizers....relax and keep watering no more nutes or insecticide until it developes more....there is nutes in soil to last a young plant a long time and use seashells like that one dude said or a lemonjuice/rotten eggs organic spray good luck


Yeah, I haven't sprayed them again since I realized bugs were not the problem. I put nutes in the soil before I realized that I shouldn't have. Too late to go back on that plant, but I think I'm doing a much better job on these new sprouts. 

Also, it looks like all my plants are liking the nitrogen I'm spraying on them and in the soil. Again, its organic and non-burning. Its heavily diluted as well.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey man your grow is looking good, its a great job that your practicing with your bagseed as you have learnt many things from experience already which your afghans will benefit from! Keep up the good work i'll be watching this grow through!


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 15, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hey man your grow is looking good, its a great job that your practicing with your bagseed as you have learnt many things from experience already which your afghans will benefit from! Keep up the good work i'll be watching this grow through!


Thanks a lot! Yeah, I was a little too eager on this first plant, but despite my mistakes, she is really doing well. Since its my first grow, I have no idea if she is stunted or right on track. I'll update soon and let others with experience let me know.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 16, 2008)

*Day 19* of bagseed grow

I've been monitoring this one closely. The nutrient burn claimed the two lower leaves. They fell off yesterday. The speckles on the two largest leaves now seem to be about the same, but one of the newer growth leaves started curling under (its hard to see in the pictures). I went ahead and flushed with a half gallon of ph adjusted water. Despite the setbacks, the stem in thickening up and it seems to be progessing with new growth. Because a small amount of time release ferts are already in the soil, I'm not going to add any nutes until they absolutely ask for it. 















*Day 5* of Afghan grow

My five Afghans are still growing beautifully, some better than others. They are in rich ph tested soil with NO fertilizers, and peat moss mixed in for soil aeration. One of them has a very dark purple stem and is growing slower than the others. I'm not sure if this is just harmless genetics or something to worry about. Probably the former. Here is the picture of Barney, the big purple sprout. The other four sprout pics are attached below.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking good man! Bagseed is on the mend! And the Afgan are looking really healthy! Keep it up man! The only thing i've heard about purple stems is that it could be from being too cold? So whats the temps like? I imagine its probably just genetics like you said though


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 17, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looking good man! Bagseed is on the mend! And the Afgan are looking really healthy! Keep it up man! The only thing i've heard about purple stems is that it could be from being too cold? So whats the temps like? I imagine its probably just genetics like you said though


Thanks for checking back in! Yeah, Florida rarely gets cold (even in December). I can't even step outside for a minute without getting symptoms of a heat stroke. The temps have been in the 90's (mid 30's C), but its the high humidity that really gets you.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Ha yeah should have checked that lmao Yeah i can imagine the humidity. I think where i live its been averaging at 11C lmao


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 17, 2008)

My plants started with purple stems as sprouts. The stronger plants became green and stayed that way but one of my best females still turns purple if it becomes nute-deprived or too cold (less than 60 degrees). Your bagseed is looking much better and I'm sure the Afghans will be even better!


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking good man! Your bag seed seems to have recovered very well. I dont see the curling new growth though. What kind of soil you using again? i dont remember lol . Anyway, i think a small dose of fish emulsion with you next watering, as i mentioned before, would give you explosive new growth. And its non-burning. 


Afghans looks great too, dont worry about purple stalk. I dont know what causes it but its poses no threat to the plants health.


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking good, my bagseed has the purple stalk, but im not worried. ^^ 
Goodluck.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement on the bagseed plant! I went back and looked at some older pics, and you're right, it looks much better. Thanks for checking in Jinmaster!

Huffy: I can't figure out where to buy the fish emulsion by itself. How does it come? I only see it sold as an additive to packaged soil. My soil is a 50/50 mixture of the rich soil from the forest (complete with worm castings and rotten vegetation) and peat moss. I also threw in a handful of perlite in each pot. I am very happy with the composition of the soil. It looks rich and is nice and fluffy, which is very important for root development.

This is interesting. On one of my babies, I saw a trail of missing chlorophyll. I looked underneath and found a tiny caterpillar. I quickly removed it and checked the other plants. Wasn't expecting a pest problem this soon!


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha forest, there wont be many caterpillars anymore, most are butterflies now.
For bugs get a organic spray and that will keep them away, also ladybugs are your friend, put them on your plants if you see any.


----------



## tanno1988 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey u growing outside 2 so am i but am growing NL i was gonna grow Afgan tho.

mine is three moths in tho but my newly bought Top44 is properly at the same stage as ya afgan tho.

The NL is aroung 3 feet already and has started budding even tho its its only june i would post some pic to show ya but.........i don't know how ta. 

is ya have any prob am happy to help out LOL


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Forest,
I just read through your journal and it sounds like you're on track now.
I apologize for not checking in here earlier as I personally learned the hard way about the no nutes until they are about 20 days old rule. As I understand it the seed itself has enough in it to carry a plant that far without any additives.
As for the direct sun, these babies can't usually handle the intensity of it until they're bigger and stronger. That green mosquitoe netting stuff makes a nice shade cloth if you need it.
I am jealous that you got your seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl and mine were confiscated in the mail. Pissed me off too that they never responded to my emails and I just got burned. I was supposed to have gotten 10 THC Bomb and 5 free Thai Stick seeds. OK enough whining.......
Good luck and if I can help don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 17, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Huffy: I can't figure out where to buy the fish emulsion by itself. How does it come? I only see it sold as an additive to packaged soil. My soil is a 50/50 mixture of the rich soil from the forest (complete with worm castings and rotten vegetation) and peat moss. I also threw in a handful of perlite in each pot. I am very happy with the composition of the soil. It looks rich and is nice and fluffy, which is very important for root development.
> 
> This is interesting. On one of my babies, I saw a trail of missing chlorophyll. I looked underneath and found a tiny caterpillar. I quickly removed it and checked the other plants. Wasn't expecting a pest problem this soon!


 

It comes in liquid form, in a bottle. looks kinda like melted chocolate but smells AWFUL. I usually pick it up a plant nusuary. Dont go to Lowes or Walrmart or any place like that because they wont have it. If all else fails you could buy some online, its only like $7/qt. One bottle will last you a long time since you only mix a cap full per gallon of water.

It seems like i always have a bugs munching my girls, can never rid of them completely.  As long as those damn deer stay away


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for checking my journal out man. I'll be sure to stop by here to see how things are.


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 21, 2008)

goods pretty good so far.. keep em green


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 22, 2008)

*Day 11* of Afghan grow

I really screwed up guys. If you can help me, that would be great. I woke up this morning to find that bugs had been munching away on my sprouts. There were also spiderwebs on all of them. I needed to spray them with some sort of insecticide, so I decided to go the "safe" route and make my own. I included a little dishwashing soap, a little canola oil, a little hot sauce, 1/4 apple cider vinegar, and the rest water. I sprayed the plants down, let them dry for an hour, came back and saw this...







The leaves have turned a purplish/brown color and curled up. I immediately washed the leaves with fresh water and flushed the soil out. The picture above was taken after I washed and flushed. So did I screw up these guys completely or will they clean themselves out?

I'm really pissed about this. Next time I'm just using a garden safe insecticide. No making my own bullshit. Let this be a lesson to other new growers. If you try to make your own insecticide, you might fuck up your plants like me!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, hot sauce and soap on the leaves can't be good. I would avoid spraying with anything but pure water. I hear those pest strips they have at lowe's work well. Just buy a bunch and lay them next to the plants. The bugs are supposed to be attracted to the chemical in the strip and get stuck. Not sure about spiders though. If you get an insecticide spend the extra money and get the best stuff that for sure won't hurt your plants. Order from the internet if you need to. Every mistake is a valuable lesson. Don't beat yourself up about it. These plants are unexpectedly hardy. I had some clones that looked to be on death's door from too much light. Leaves 85% brown and curled up. Looks like they'll pull through. Don't lose hope.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 23, 2008)

I did something similar with mine too. I made something from coffee, hotsauce, and dishsoap and then realized it should have been tobacco juice, hotsauce and dishsoap, and that burned the crap out of them too. Then I made my own neem extract mixed with pyrenthren and that worked better but was messy to make and seemed to ferment easily.
So anyway, mine are all still alive and well and as has been before these plants are quite hardy and will probably surprise you.
Goods luck and happy growing.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 23, 2008)

*Update*

Thanks for jumping in to offer your thoughts guys. It looks like I've ROYALLY screwed up all my plants, including my bagseed. I don't doubt the possibility that these guys could come back from the dead and miraculously produce a great harvest, but the question here is, do I have the time and space to doctor these back to life? The answer is really "no". As I've already seen from my bagseed, when you burn a plant this early in life, you can _really _stunt its growth. I haven't seen progress in about a week. 

For those following along now or in the future, this is a great testament that too much love really can destroy your crop. Its also a testament to the fact that newbies WILL make mistakes... even somewhat intelligent newbies! 

Here's the good news in all this... I just germinated my remaining 5 Afghan seeds and planted them last night. I should see sprouts in about a day. I'm going to call this "day 1" and a fresh new start. Hopefully some of you have the patience to stick around and follow this through! I also have 5 mazar x afghan seeds to germinate soon, so this grow aint over! As for my current plants, I'm most likely going to toss them.

Here's the evidence...


Bagseed







Damaged sprouts


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 23, 2008)

dude .. what are you doing to your plants?! come on man


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 23, 2008)

man....all you needed is diatomatious earth...... fuck all that hot sauce, soap and vinager shit. 

If i use anything other then diatomatious earth, its sevendust (chemical) which kills everything it touches...

remember to K.I.S.S. thats what i tell myself

Keep It Simple Stupid

sorry about your mishap


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 23, 2008)

You are both right. Whenever I researched homemade formulas, it seemed like everyone included hot sauce and vinegar so I figured it was a safe bet. NEVER again. Anyways, I have a garden safe insecticide spray that I had purchased previously. I just doused my bagseed plant with it as an experiment to see how it reacts (its trash anyway). Its made from natural plant oils, so I think its a safe bet for the future. 

*Update*

Because yesterday was such a shitty day, I decided to purchase more seeds for the hell of it. I bought some mango seeds which should come soon. If I dont screw anything else up, I should have a nice variety: Afghan, Mango, Mazar/Afghan, and Trainwreck.


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 23, 2008)

where did you pick up the Trainwreck if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 23, 2008)

Its actually from an eighth I bought, so technically its bagseed. It was a good smoke though, but I guess the strain isn't 100% verifiable.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 23, 2008)

The bagseed could still pull through to be a nice plant but the sprouts look like toast. Try to keep one of these older plants alive. You said it yourself, it's good to have a plant to experiment on. There are still plenty of problems you could encounter before flowering and during flowering. Wouldn't you rather those mishaps happen to a plant you don't really care about? Learn as much as you can from the plants you already have. See if you can nurse the bagseed back to life. Then you know these new seeds germinating will really have a good shot.


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 24, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Its actually from an eighth I bought, so technically its bagseed. It was a good smoke though, but I guess the strain isn't 100% verifiable.


ah i see, well it will still be dank as fuck. ive been looking for some trainwreck but cant find it.





mared juwan said:


> The bagseed could still pull through to be a nice plant but the sprouts look like toast. Try to keep one of these older plants alive. You said it yourself, it's good to have a plant to experiment on. There are still plenty of problems you could encounter before flowering and during flowering. Wouldn't you rather those mishaps happen to a plant you don't really care about? Learn as much as you can from the plants you already have. See if you can nurse the bagseed back to life. Then you know these new seeds germinating will really have a good shot


 

I couldnt agree more. That bag seed doesnt look too far gone yet. Once you get a plant growing like wild fire, you dont what to alter anything cause it could stunt it or equal death. You want to keep its momentum going. Hope this helps a little


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 24, 2008)

huffy420 said:


> ah i see, well it will still be dank as fuck. ive been looking for some trainwreck but cant find it.


I don't know anything about this company but I found trainwreck seeds for you here: TrainWreck


----------



## huffy420 (Jun 25, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I don't know anything about this company but I found trainwreck seeds for you here: TrainWreck


 
Thanks. I attempted to make a purchase from them one time but they would not ship to me dispite their site saying they ship worldwide.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2008)

K.I.S.S. yeah... hope all goes well for you.... interestingly enough I have given my babies nutes from as little as 8 days after sprout, and they always love it... good luck


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 25, 2008)

*Grow update*

Thanks again to everyone for your constructive comments. I feel kinda stupid for managing to kill my perfectly healthy plants. I did test my garden safe insecticide on my bagseed plant, and it still looks fine, even after a good dousing. I'll be using this next time bugs come around. 

All five of my remaining Afghans have sprouted and look great. I mixed the soil with a little more peat moss this time, so the medium is extra fluffy for fast root development. I'm adding more soil as the plant grows to fill in around the base of the stem. I'll take pictures once they get a little bigger. I'm tired of posting pictures of sprouts on here. Its a bit repetitive and depressing!

I'll be germinating 5 Afghan x Mazar on Saturday, and I'm waiting on 10 Mango seeds as well as 5 more Afghan x Mazar to arrive.


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 28, 2008)

*Update*

Its been almost a week since the fiasco, and things are quite a bit better. My 5 new Afghan sprouts were doing very well until something came along and killed one (maybe a bird). So now I have four healthy Afghans at four days old, as shown here...








My bagseed is actually showing signs of growth! I might just throw it out the forest and see how it does. Unfortunately, for its age (just over 30 days), its only about 3" high. Here's a picture...







Hell, two if not three of my burned-to-shit Afghan sprouts might actually pull through! Because these guys have been through so much stress, does that mean they have a greater chance to be males or hermie, or is that BS? Here's a couple pictures of my recovering plants...













I'll be starting my bagseed and maybe these recovering sprouts with a very small dose of nutes tomorrow, unless you guys think its a bad idea.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright, a good news update! That bagseed is a warrior, give it a chance to grow big and strong. Looks like the sprouts are pretty tough, too. Light nutes will be fine at this point but don't spray on the leaves, just in their feed water. Hermie is a genetic trait that can be encouraged to develop by stress just like cancer is encouraged to develop by smoking tobacco. Since you don't really know the genetic background, it's impossible to know whether or not you will have a problem.


----------



## South Texas (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been playing with Afghan for a couple years, and the vigor of this strain is amazing. I've put them through some real stressful conditions and they still done good. Rejuving, cloning, indoor/outdoor, they are survivors. The stone will put your ass down quick. I've crossed it -so far- with Master Kush, Cali Orange, THC Bomb and Easy Sativa. All you need is one good Mother, then your off & running. Good luck Dude.


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 5, 2008)

South Texas said:


> I've been playing with Afghan for a couple years, and the vigor of this strain is amazing. I've put them through some real stressful conditions and they still done good. Rejuving, cloning, indoor/outdoor, they are survivors. The stone will put your ass down quick.


Yeah, thats why I specifically chose this strain. I really need a hardy plant if its going to survive out in the forest with all the hard rain and bugs. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 5, 2008)

*Day 11* of NEW Afgans

All four of my Afghan plants are still doing very well and growing like crazy, day to day. I might start on very light nutes at two weeks depending on how they look and if they need it. Here's a picture of the tallest one. The others are linked at the bottom...








*Day 4* of Afgan x Mazar

I started my five Afghan x Mazar seeds and all of them germinated. One took a few days longer to germinate and is just now sprouting. One germinated, but just wouldn't sprout. I carefully dug it up a couple days later and it was dead. So now I have four Afgan x Mazar sprouts and one Trainwreck sprout from a bagseed. 








My initial bagseed is dead! My bird attacked it on the porch! Damn thing! It was just starting to really catch up on its growth and it smelled really great. I'm keeping all my new sprouts FAR away from that winged demon!


----------



## herbtoker (Jul 9, 2008)

looking great man... i wish i had some afghans  the only one i planted died! but yours look great! ill keep watching them  good luck and happy growing!


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 9, 2008)

*Day 15* of Afghan grow

I have some new pictures I'd like to post. My four pure Afghans are doing very well, except one which is showing some signs of burn. I gave them JR Peters all purpose fertilizer a couple days ago at a low dose (just less than 1/4 teaspoon per gallon). The other three seem to have responded to the nutes well. I've already watered again with pure water. Here's a picture of one of the lower leaves on the burnt plant, as well as another picture of a plant that might be curling a bit...














That's the only bad news. Here are some pictures of the others...














*Day 8* of Afghan x Mazar grow

These guys are doing well. I currently have four of these plants too. The fifth sprouted all retarded, so I pulled it. I dont want to mess with weak plants. I have plenty of seeds and not a lot of space, so I'm going to be picky. 














*Mango*

So far I have two germinated seeds in the ground and three more in paper towels.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Lookin awesome. You're growin like a pro now! That first plant pictured is not burned, however. The even yellowness you have on the leaves is nitrogen deficiency. The spots on top of that yellow is a magnesium deficiency. The color shade of your leaves will tell you a lot about their nitrogen level. If the green is evenly fading and becoming yellow, nitrogen level is low. If your leaves are a dark green, almost bluish, you have high N levels. Since you have EVEN yellowing (yellowing only between the veins of the leaves could be a variety of other problems), your nitrogen levels are low. Burn only occurs when N levels are too high. This is further backed up by the light green color of your other plants. They are all asking for nutrients. Don't go overboard but keep it at 1/4 strength, especially for the deficient plant, and you will see them green back up.


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, great insight Mared. You're one of the reasons I keep posting. Thanks for the help!

I'll foliar feed them late tonight with the nutrient water.


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

All your plants are looking great!  Keep it up. And get a scarecrow for those birds lol.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Wow, great insight Mared. You're one of the reasons I keep posting. Thanks for the help!
> 
> I'll foliar feed them late tonight with the nutrient water.


No problem. I've had a lot of great people on this site help me and I just want to pass on what I've learned. I'm not a big fan of foliar feeding. My plants grow really well without spraying anything on them, even plain water. I'm just cautious because intense light combined with high nutrient content in the water you spray on can cause spots on the leaves. But everyone is comfortable with different methods of caring for their plants, so if it's working for you, go for it. Just know that if you have problems from what you spray on, I can't really help because I've never sprayed anything on my plants... ever. The exception is clones which have to stay wet but as soon as they're out of the cloner after 10 days, that's it. My plants have no problem absorbing everything they need through their roots. In the great outdoors, no nutrient-rich rain ever falls from the sky. The nutes are all in the soil.


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> No problem. I've had a lot of great people on this site help me and I just want to pass on what I've learned. I'm not a big fan of foliar feeding. My plants grow really well without spraying anything on them, even plain water. I'm just cautious because intense light combined with high nutrient content in the water you spray on can cause spots on the leaves. But everyone is comfortable with different methods of caring for their plants, so if it's working for you, go for it. Just know that if you have problems from what you spray on, I can't really help because I've never sprayed anything on my plants... ever. The exception is clones which have to stay wet but as soon as they're out of the cloner after 10 days, that's it. My plants have no problem absorbing everything they need through their roots. In the great outdoors, no nutrient-rich rain ever falls from the sky. The nutes are all in the soil.


Very true, your a wise guy +rep for that.


Im using worm castings for my soil to keep nutritious, and on occasion baby bio, got to keep it natural in the outdoors. 


Keep it real and goodluck.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

jinmaster said:


> Very true, your a wise guy +rep for that.
> 
> 
> Im using worm castings for my soil to keep nutritious, and on occasion baby bio, got to keep it natural in the outdoors.
> ...


Worm castings are great. I use a coco coir/worm casting mix. Fast growth like hydro. Full flavor like soil. But I'm indoors and not all-natural by any means. Need the chem nutes for this stuff.


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

You should try it, its good to feel the healthy air in your lungs walking to the growth site ^^.
Ill get something chemical when i start flowering, but other than that i wont be.


----------



## South Texas (Jul 11, 2008)

This thread is what it's all about, helping each other. Gold Stars for all! For Gin M., Organic Vegging, then Chem Flowering? What a shame. I originally got the Chem Bloom & used it... Until I read the ingredients in Earth Juice Bloom. When I read the ingredients during Story Time to my plants, they quivered. Their favorite stories is, of course, Jack and the Bean Stalk, and Johnny Appleseed. However, the E J Bloom caused me a bit of a dilemma. 25% of the flower hairs was turning brown when I first used the E J Bloom. All of a sudden, white hairs started bursting out on hundreds of smaller flowers, to such an extent that I had to supper crop;.. just take the buds that was ready while others flourished. I started calling them Don King's, due to the stand-up straight whit hairs everywhere. I wish I would have had the stuff when first flowering started. Speaking of the Bluish/Green color, I have several vegging babies from one inch to 36 inches. I ran out of Vegging nutes, and now just using mushroom compost tea when watering. I noticed yesterday the Bluish tint, VERY nice looking. However, like the "Easy Sativa" from KC Brains, they are not suppose to be a dark green. So take that into consideration. Have a good Day.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

How much sun are they getting? Are they blocked from the mid afternoon sun? Hope they are taking off for yah...


----------



## forestgreen (Jul 13, 2008)

*Update*

To Mared and anyone else following. Here is one of my 19 day old sprouts. The lower leaves are looking very yellow all over which would seem to indicate that it needs nutrients...








However, I've already gave them nutrients once, as described in a recent update. A day after feeding, they started to look burnt. Mared Juwan said that it looked like a nutrient deficiency, but look again at that plant...














Both lower leaves have turned brown and fell off. I dont know if I should give more nutrients, or continue to feed pure water. I dont want to burn the thing to death. Two of the other plants look fine, although one is starting to brown on the leaf tip. Advice? Thoughts?

Here's another small issue with another batch of plants. This one is a little younger and is showing some small white spots on the leaves. It doesn't seem to be getting worse like the plants above...








Thanks for checking in. Help out if you can!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

Those brown/black spots are magnesium deficiency for sure. You can go to the GrowFAQ for more detailed info but these are their pictures for mag def. Just go to a pharmacy/drugstore and buy epsom salt. Mix in 2 tablespoons per gallon with your feed water.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn, just realized those pics are tiny. Just go to the GrowFAQ https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=36 Magnesium is the first one under minor nutrients.


----------



## haze305 (Jul 20, 2008)

deering bay 0_o?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 20, 2008)

What Up Forest?
How are the babies doing? How about an update.kiss-ass


----------



## forestgreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, well its update time I guess. I promised start to FINISH, so I guess I better wrap this puppy up...

Most of my plants died, either from too much love or from another unknown cause. I did have 4 Mangos growing well though. Once I decided to just leave them completely alone, they grew about a foot high, but never got taller. Nutes never really helped. They finally showed sex, then died off. 

Conclusion... I dont have a green thumb apparently. Now on to a new project... mushrooms.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Ah, well its update time I guess. I promised start to FINISH, so I guess I better wrap this puppy up...
> 
> Most of my plants died, either from too much love or from another unknown cause. I did have 4 Mangos growing well though. Once I decided to just leave them completely alone, they grew about a foot high, but never got taller. Nutes never really helped. They finally showed sex, then died off.
> 
> Conclusion... I dont have a green thumb apparently. Now on to a new project... mushrooms.


Naw bro..... its just really hard to grow there, thats all.... humidity is a biotch!


----------



## grassified (Nov 6, 2009)

forestgreen said:


> Ah, well its update time I guess. I promised start to FINISH, so I guess I better wrap this puppy up...
> 
> Most of my plants died, either from too much love or from another unknown cause. I did have 4 Mangos growing well though. Once I decided to just leave them completely alone, they grew about a foot high, but never got taller. Nutes never really helped. They finally showed sex, then died off.
> 
> Conclusion... I dont have a green thumb apparently. Now on to a new project... mushrooms.



wow man I just read your thread and now this, and its really depressing.

Oh and some shroom advice, well, I tried 10 jars and they all got infected and I was being very sterile. Sorry to ruin your day more.


----------



## pothead31 (Sep 1, 2010)

i can only think of 2 things that could be causing the yellow spots on your plant. They could be spider mites in wich case look 4 sumthin like a spider web especialy on the bottom of the leaves. the other is too much sun thats wat killed my first plants. if it turns out 2 be spider mites try using fruit n berry spray made by llers it will only kill the adults tho so get them early. hope it helps.


----------



## pothead31 (Sep 1, 2010)

it could be spider mites in wich case look on the bottoms of the leaves for somthing that looks like a spider web. fruit n berry spray by llers should take care of them and any other insects. it could also be too much sun so try shading it 4 a few hours a day and spaying the leaves with rain water no tap water it has chlorine wich will kill your plant. hope these tips help.


----------



## ital farmer (Sep 2, 2010)

You doing mushrooms inside? I did it a while back and it worked out great. Fun experiment for sure.


----------



## IamZales (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought this journal was from Start to Finish!


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 12, 2015)

Longest grow ever. These bitches must be redwoods by now.


----------



## kilojay619 (Sep 18, 2015)

happens all the time ppl start a journal then dont want to post the failed results but what ppl dont realize is growing is a LEARNING exp.


----------

